# Thompson encore for sale



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a T/C encore 50 cal muzzleloader / .204 ruger pistol for sale. Killer set up, I just don't shoot them much anymore. The .204 has a leupold VXIII 2.5-8 scope and the muz has a red dot. see pictures.

asking $600.00 for all


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sold thanks


----------

